# Premium Sound + Ipod = work?



## dubjager (Dec 9, 2004)

does the ipod connection (hardwire) work with premium sound? yes i do have a cd changer and yes i searched but everything is about monsoon


----------



## dubjager (Dec 9, 2004)

*Re: Premium Sound + Ipod = work? (Alex Hunter)*

bump? someone has to know!


----------



## melduforx (Apr 23, 2005)

*Re: Premium Sound + Ipod = work? (Alex Hunter)*

I used the Dension IceLink with my double din Monsoon. I've got it hooked through the back of the HU.


----------



## dubjager (Dec 9, 2004)

*Re: Premium Sound + Ipod = work? (melduforx)*

but is premium double din?


----------



## Jeremy Briggs (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: Premium Sound + Ipod = work? (Alex Hunter)*

All iPod adapters on the market will work with the 2000 VW's regardless of which sound system is in it (from my past experience - but you never know). 
Please feel free to drop me a message if you would like to try the Dension, PIE, Neo, PAC, or Peripheral interfaces as we stock them all - if it does not work on your vehicle you can return it for a full refund without problem.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: Premium Sound + Ipod = work? (Jeremy Briggs)*

It will definatley work but you have to scrap the CD changer. I also have a part that lets you keep the CD changer but thats only an audio input.
Check out this page for all the parts.
http://enfigpics.com/shopsite_....html


----------



## dubjager (Dec 9, 2004)

*Re: Premium Sound + Ipod = work? (Enfig Motorsport)*

do you guys do the installs as well ? like in the ashtray?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: Premium Sound + Ipod = work? (Alex Hunter)*

I can depends on what you want to do.


----------

